# ασυμβίβαστες ιδιότητες = conflict of interests, "incompatible functions / capacities"



## Ambrose (Nov 29, 2008)

Ιδέες για απόδοση; Είναι οι ιδιότητες που με προβληματίζουν, όχι το incompatible. Πολύ στριφνός και περίεργος όρος στη ροή του Αγγλικού κειμένου. 

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="ασυμβίβαστες+ιδιότητες&btnG=Αναζήτηση&meta=


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 29, 2008)

Για τι είδους κείμενο μιλάμε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και incompatible properties. Αλλά επειδή υποψιάζομαι ότι αναφέρεσαι στο ασυμβίβαστο σε περίπτωση συμβάσεων, συμμετοχής σε επιτροπές κ.τ.ό. διαλέγεις ανάμεσα σε:

incompatible functions
incompatible capacities
incompatible activities

Περισσότερα με συγκείμενο.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 29, 2008)

Γειά σου Κάπα,

πρόκειται για νόμο (το αγαπημένο μου):

Εάν το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης διαπιστώσει ότι συντρέχουν οι *ασυμβίβαστες ιδιότητες* , ο Πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, ή το εξουσιοδοτημένο από την ολομέλεια της Αρχής μέλος του, εκδίδει εντός της ίδιας προθεσμίας σχετική απορριπτική πράξη, πλήρως και ειδικώς αιτιολογημένη. 

http://www.pesede.gr/~pesede/site/UserFiles/35-2003.doc


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 29, 2008)

+1 για το incompatible capacities


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Επαναλαμβάνομαι: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=3849.0

Ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα, πολλά σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα.
incompatible capacities

Και από τη μετάφραση του Συντάγματος:
The capacity of owner, partner, main shareholder or management executive of an information media enterprise is incompatible with the capacity of owner, partner, main shareholder or management executive of an enterprise that undertakes towards the Public Administration or towards a legal entity of the wider public sector to carry out works or supplies or to provide services.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 29, 2008)

ΟΚ. Τα κρατάμε, ευχαριστώ πολύ... :)


----------



## Philip (Nov 30, 2008)

Μου θυμίζει το conflict of interests.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Philip said:


> Μου θυμίζει το conflict of interests.


Στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας. Εδώ είναι αγγλικά της Ελλάδας. :)


----------



## Philip (Nov 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας. Εδώ είναι αγγλικά της Ελλάδας. :)



Άγγλος sum: της αγγλικής nil a me alienum puto. :) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 30, 2008)

Philip said:


> Μου θυμίζει το conflict of interests.



Αυτό ακριβώς είναι, αλλά πώς το λέμε με μία λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Αυτό μας δίνει και conflicting interests, αλλά όχι μία λέξη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

Αν πάμε στο incompatibility (of A) with B on C, να φας τις ιδιότητες;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εάν το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης διαπιστώσει ότι συντρέχουν οι *ασυμβίβαστες ιδιότητες*, ο Πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, ή το εξουσιοδοτημένο από την ολομέλεια της Αρχής μέλος του, εκδίδει εντός της ίδιας προθεσμίας σχετική απορριπτική πράξη, πλήρως και ειδικώς αιτιολογημένη.


Αν πρόκειται για το παραπάνω κείμενο, μπορεί να πει: "If the NCRTV ascertains a conflict of interests...".


----------



## Philip (Nov 30, 2008)

ή if the NCRTV identifies a conflict of interests


----------

